# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Cambiare socio in sas senza notaio

## Lucinablu

Buongiorno a tutti,
vorrei sapere se è possibile in una sas che il socio che attualmente è accomandatario diventi il socio accomandante e che il socio che adesso è accomandante diventi il socio accomandatario senza rivolgersi ad un notaio.
Ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte!

----------


## ubaldoer

Forse ma non nella nostra Italia, pochi giorni fa ho avuto la tua stessa situazione notaio e onorario.

----------


## Giannicola Bonora

Stante l'art. 2316 del codice civile ("L'atto costitutivo deve indicare i soci accomandatari e i soci accomandanti."), la domanda equivale a chiedersi se è possibile modificare l'atto costitutivo di una società in accomandita semplice senza ricorrere ad atto pubblico o a scrittura privata autenticata da notaio.

----------


## Gaia Michela

> Stante l'art. 2316 del codice civile ("L'atto costitutivo deve indicare i soci accomandatari e i soci accomandanti."), la domanda equivale a chiedersi se è possibile modificare l'atto costitutivo di una società in accomandita semplice senza ricorrere ad atto pubblico o a scrittura privata autenticata da notaio.

  concordo con ubaldoer  :Smile: 
trattasi di modifica dell'atto costitutivo..ci vuole il Notaro  :Smile:

----------

